# Salsa from canned tomatoes



## SizzlininIN (Jul 16, 2006)

I had a craving for some salsa tonight so I whip up some using canned diced tomatoes and it turned out really good.

1 standard size can Hunts Diced tomatoes
Some red onion
1/2 jalapeno.....seeded and deveined
Lime juice from 1 lime
2 cloves of garlic....minced
small bunch of chopped cilantro
S & P to taste

Personally, I'd of used more jalapeno but DH doesn't like things really spicy.


----------



## corazon (Jul 17, 2006)

I used canned toms for my salsa too.  It's just so easy.  I make mine basically like yours but I also add red chile powder for spiceyness and chunks of avocado.  yum.  Maybe I'll make some soon.


----------



## karadekoolaid (Jul 17, 2006)

I rarely use canned tomatoes to make salsa, but why not? 
One of my favourite salsa recipes is (almost) the same as above - but with half a cup of toasted, ground peanuts or pepitos (sunflower seeds) added and a dash of Mexican Chile. It's called Pipian - boy is it good!


----------



## SizzlininIN (Jul 17, 2006)

Since my tomatoes are ready yet I decided to use the canned tomatoes in place of it.  Granted I could of went to the store and bought some vine ripened but I was thinking, "What if this was winter and there weren't fresh tomatoes available".  So thats why I used them.  You can bet I'll be using my fresh ones when they ripen. 

I'll have to give the chile powder a try next time. DH isn't big on avocado unfortuntely.


----------



## jennyema (Jul 17, 2006)

Unless my garden tomaotes are ripe, I use canned tomatoes for everything.  They are way better than supermarket tomatoes.

I make salsa with canned tomatoes year round and it's very tasty.

Try roasting your peppers and garlic and onion, it gives the salsa a nice smokey taste.


----------



## SizzlininIN (Jul 17, 2006)

jennyema said:
			
		

> Unless my garden tomaotes are ripe, I use canned tomatoes for everything. They are way better than supermarket tomatoes.
> 
> I make salsa with canned tomatoes year round and it's very tasty.
> 
> Try roasting your peppers and garlic and onion, it gives the salsa a nice smokey taste.


 
Oh.....I bet that would be good.  I'll def. have to try that also....thanks for the tip.


----------



## Dina (Jul 17, 2006)

Canned tomatoes in salsas are good too.  With a tad of corn syrup or sugar to balance the acidity you can have a great tasting sauce.  Roasting the peppers and veggies are a MUST for every salsa.  Try adding some smokey chipotles and roasted poblanos for a greater tasting sauce.  Enjoy!


----------



## SizzlininIN (Jul 17, 2006)

I'd have to make 2 different batches if I used those Dina.......DH isn't into spicy food too much.  But then again I am so why am I depriving myself..... .....must be love


----------



## Dina (Jul 17, 2006)

Sizz,
My little ones don't eat much spicy food either so I use about 1/4 poblano and one dried SEEDED chipotle.  Not spicy at all-only a tangy, amazing flavor!


----------



## SizzlininIN (Jul 20, 2006)

SizzlininIN said:
			
		

> I had a craving for some salsa tonight so I whip up some using canned diced tomatoes and it turned out really good.
> 
> 1 (14.5oz) can Hunts Diced tomatoes
> 1/4 small red onion, finely diced
> ...


 
I decided to try a different kind of tomatoes last night when making this. I like this better than the above. 

1 (14.5oz) can Hunts Diced Tomatoes with Mild Green Chilis
1/4 small red onion, finely diced
2 tsp lime concentrate (plastic bottle shaped like a lime)
2 cloves of garlic, finely minced
small bunch of chopped cilantro, finely chopped
Kosher Salt & Freshly Cracked Black Peppe to taste........good pinch and several grinds of freshly cracked black pepper. Mix, taste and add more S & P if needed. 
Mix together and let it sit in the refrigerator for at least an hour to let the flavors blend.

NOTE: The limes at the store were awful so I had to use the concentrate.  But if fresh limes are available I'd use those.


----------



## CherryRed (May 8, 2007)

Lime juice. . . I hadn't originally thought of adding that. Bet it came out good.


----------

